# Lacey



## benc63 (Jan 16, 2010)

Finding it hard to get back into work after christmas, I went for a bushwalk and ended up at a local pond that I like to observe now and again. This small pond hosts a few turtles and an abundance of very photogenic tree frogs. As I settled down at the base of a dead tree stump to take some pics, a large lace monitor popped up right next to me


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 16, 2010)

That first photo is awesome! Nice Lacey too!


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 16, 2010)

He's gorgeous!! Probably wondering what you were doing...


----------



## Packhouse06 (Jan 18, 2010)

where abouts is that? iis that in Mona Vale


----------



## benc63 (Jan 18, 2010)

I wish Mona vale had a pond like this.
Local for me is anywhere north of the harbour and south of Gosford.


----------



## morgs202 (Jan 18, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Sarah (Jan 18, 2010)

great pics !


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 18, 2010)

Wow jeez that photo makes that fallax look huge


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 18, 2010)

lol, whatchooo doin says mr lacie.

great pix! ;P


----------



## Packhouse06 (Jan 19, 2010)

hahaha yeah thats what i was thinking, i wish mona vale had this kind of wildlife as well!!!!


----------

